# Wap Emulator



## Jankava (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there software for the Mac (Emacs) that will emulate or simulate a cell phone Wap browser. Not a service I need to pay to join or individual web sites but some sort of  browser window or downloadable software so I can view wap sites only available on my phone? Some wap sites are slow or sites  list a picture/game/application number with no description so you have no idea what a picture or game is unless you download it. Thanks, Jan


----------



## adityasharma (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi 
I am looking for a WAP browser myself as I have not been able to find one. did u find one

Thanks 
Aditya


----------

